# Buying my first CZ style action



## VisionRider (May 20, 2016)

I have several handguns, mostly revolvers, 1911s and some 22s....but I don't have a CZ style 9mm. I'm going to buy one but haven't made a final decision. So far I've narrowed it down to these three: 

1. Baby Desert Eagle III in 9mm
2. CZ 75 SP-01
3. EAA Witness (Tangfolio) Steel Frame, full size

I would love some input from you experienced guys. If you have suggestions that aren't on my list, that's great too. 

Thanks
Ed


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My vote goes for the EAA Witness. I have a Witness Compact, P(poly), in 45acp and love this gun. It is what I call my "roughing it" gun because it is indestructible, shoots great, is accurate, and has never let me down. I know mine is in 45acp, and a poly, but the "works" are full CZ all the way. I would be surprised if you were disappointed in one. I can't speak of the others because I have no personal experience with them.
Good luck with what ever you decide.

MO


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have experience with two EAA Tanfoglio Witness P-S guns in 9x19 and .40S&W, both good reliable guns, and a steel Witness in .45 auto that pleases me greatly and is my bedside gun. I suspect that the CZ 75 SP-01 is just as good. Your #1 I don't know enough about. If you have a large hand, FN-USA makes a high capacity double stack .45 auto that has a lot going for it - at a price.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

*CZ feedback*



VisionRider said:


> I have several handguns, mostly revolvers, 1911s and some 22s....but I don't have a CZ style 9mm. I'm going to buy one but haven't made a final decision. So far I've narrowed it down to these three:
> 
> 1. Baby Desert Eagle III in 9mm
> 2. CZ 75 SP-01
> ...


I have a CZ75b and I love it. I've researched many guns and compared the info to their clone counterparts. Many don't live up to the original but as for CZ clones, they all get 5 star reviews! I'm looking for a CC compact now and I just may go with a clone of the 75b style. The only negative I've come up with is that most of the clones have metal frames and weigh in at close to the original. Not much of a negative though because as I said, I haven't found one yet that hasn't lived up to the original for accuracy or dependability.
I was a new shooter when I bought the CZ and I can tell you, the gun DOES NOT shoot itself! It's a bit of an exaggeration! But, after about 2000 rounds I started getting good... real good! I no longer have to bury my targets in the can when I leave the range. 
For the compact, I'm leaning to one of the SAR clones. They have great reviews and the prices are half of the CZ's and it's fairly light weight.
Whichever you choose, I think you'll be happy!
Good luck!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've not found anything I like better than the plain old CZ-75B that I've had for years, though I'm sure the newer variants are great.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

buy the original (CZ Sp-01). you get the whole package--reliable, wll built accurate. the others are clones--JMHO


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> buy the original (CZ Sp-01). you get the whole package--reliable, wll built accurate. the others are clones--JMHO


I'll go along with that. Why not just buy the real thing?


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

The IWI Jericho in 9mm is a fantastic shooting piece, and it feels great in the hand (at least I like it a lot). Will probably end up as one of my next purchases.


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

The SAR B6 or B6P is a CZ75 clone and can be found for $300 or less. Nice guns for the price.


----------



## skyrep (Aug 17, 2016)

I've had mine for about a month now and have put close to 500 rounds through it. Smooth trigger action and accurate and no Mal-function with it. Paid $500.00 for it new. One of the easiest guns to break down and clean. The only problem i've found is getting more magazines for it. Understand it can use the CZ-75B Magazines. Holds 17 rounds.


----------

